# She needs a name.



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I did get the stray kitten finally, story is here http://http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/155789-stray-kitten.html Anyway she needs a name. her and Albert love each other. It is cute watching them. here is a pic of her.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Ooh ooh ooh name her Victoria! Victoria and Albert! X)


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm partial to Hermione..............she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

She looks like a Sunshine to me.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I got sunshine on another forum as well  I also got Nala. I really like Nala...I am in a Lion king kick right now  So nala and sunshine so far I am liking!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

"Sunshine and Albert" sounds cute! Also, Nala would be good too. I heard somewhere that Nala means "gift" in Swahili if that might be of significance to you :3


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! I'd name her Trinket  I was going to name my kitten that if it turned out to be a girl, but he's a rambunctious little boy whose name ended up being Bear


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

It dosnt fit your little sweetie, but the funniest name I remember was a cat named Mousetrap.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congrats! I like Stella.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I do like Stella and Trinket also!


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

she is beautiful!!Nala is a pretty name.and i love the meaning


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have went with Nala. It seems fitting. We are making great progress with her learning to trust humans. She is slowly excepting me and I even got her to climb into my lab,for food.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm glad it's going so well! :-D


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

Funny story about me naming my cat, Abby. I got her back in 2003, and she was 7 months old at the time, from a friend that was moving to Chicago. Her original name was Spaz. I didn't care for that name. I had 4 names picked out for her, but couldn't decide on which one. The names escape me now, but what I did was take 4 pieces of paper and wrote a name on each piece of paper. I crumpled them up, and tossed all 4 pieces of paper at her. The first one she batted, would be her name. Of course, Abby was the first one she batted. So, I actually let her pick out her own name.


----------

